# Location based storytelling



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've got a launch but it's not a book, it's an app. And I'd love feedback on it. Launching an App is a lot like a book actually. Authors could give lessons to developers on how to do it right. I'm an indie author as well.

In any case, my app is a location based storytelling platform for the iPhone and iPad.

What is it and why did I do it? Well, I can't tell you a story on Facebook or Twitter. Try it, you really can't. Even a Flickr stream doesn't tell a story. So we made Insyde Story.

Many of you are fellow travelers. Now it's easy to post where you are and link all of your photos and videos, even add music tracks and recordings. This is useful for book research. I can never remember where a photo was from or why I took it.

As authors you can map out book tours and where your books are sold, if in stores. Or just share a story about a particular location that points back to your book.

If this sounds interesting and you have an late model iPhone or iPad. you can download the app. http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/insyde-story/id481726812?mt=8 Try it, and let us know what you think in the reviews and ratings section.

Thanks!

Michael F Stewart


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, mfstewart, I've moved your thread to the iThing board as it is specifically for iDevices. Note that are rules as stated in Forum Decorum still apply, you must wait seven days to post in the thread if no one has replied, and you may only have one thread for your app.

Good luck!

Betsy


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I'll check it out!


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Brent! and sorry Betsy! I had missed the iThing thread!


----------

